#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Haut-Irritation unter Vorhaut >

## Tarekis

Hallo! 
Ich habe seit diesem Wochenende, an dem ich ungeschützten Sex hatte, ein paar komische Zustände an meinem Penis. Ich habe mich schon etwas "schlau gemacht" und einige ähnliche Posts gefunden, die schlimmere Gründe für meinen Zustand im allgemeinen abgetan haben, es soll meistens von zu großen Belastung des Penis kommen (Da ich lange keinen Geschlechtsverkehr hatte, würde dies vielleicht Sinn machen). Die Dame mit der ich kopuliert habe, wurde erst vor kurzem geprüft, darum ist die doch vorhandene Chance auf eine Geschlechtskrankheit eher gering; ich würde sie aber gerne ausgeschlossen haben. 
An dem Tag darauf erschien ein Ring und kleiner Aufwurf unter der Vorhaut, wurde dann rot und juckte kurz, das jucken ist aber wieder verschwunden. Inzwischen ist die Rötung verschwunden, die Vorhaut und Eichel sind aber sehr trocken und die oberste Hautschicht lässt sich sehr leicht ablösen. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Informationen!

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Tarekis, 
bei dieser Vorgeschichte (keine Geschlechtskrankheiten der Partnerin) kann man davon ausgehen, dass es sich tatsächlich um ein mechanisches Problem handelt. Da das Jucken und die Rötung bereits zurück gegangen sind, hilft bei der trockenen Eichel eine Wund-und-Heilsalbe (Panthenol).
LG gisie

----------


## Tarekis

Vielen Dank für die Antwort gisie! 
Das beruhigt mich jetzt, dass es wahrscheinlich nichts schlimmeres ist.  :Peinlichkeit: 
Ist es denn normal dass sich bei einer trockenen Eichel die Haut löst? (Ich habe allgemein eine trockene, empfindliche Haut, jedoch im Genitialbereich löste sich noch nie Haut) 
LG Tarekis

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Tarekis, 
im Grunde ist das wie eine Schürfwunde, da löst sich der Schorf ja auch ab.
LG gisie

----------


## Tarekis

Okay, vielen dank für die Erklärung!  :Smiley:

----------

